# rod/reel ideas



## dmc76 (Jun 17, 2011)

I realize this is a custom building forum, but I figured there is a ton of knowledge regarding rod/reel combos. I am new to saltwater fishing and I am headed to Navarre for vacation. My plan is to fish where ever I can in the area with a saltwater rod/reel combo that can help me catch fish in the kayak, sound, pier, and bridges. Can anyone suggestion a entry-level to midline combo that I can use in those different areas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

dmc76 said:


> I realize this is a custom building forum, but I figured there is a ton of knowledge regarding rod/reel combos. I am new to saltwater fishing and I am headed to Navarre for vacation. My plan is to fish where ever I can in the area with a saltwater rod/reel combo that can help me catch fish in the kayak, sound, pier, and bridges. Can anyone suggestion a entry-level to midline combo that I can use in those different areas? Thanks in advance.


Post this on the general discussion board. Sounds to me like you need some kind of a spinning combo. It really depends on what you are fishing for.

I'd go with something like a 20 or 30 pound spinning combo with some jigs, spoons, etc.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

If you are going to be targeting reds and specks and you are a bass fisherman then I would use the same rods and reels that you use for bass fishing. Make sure that you thoroughly rinse them off with fresh water when you're done fishing for the day.


----------

